# how to port miui camera?



## Sloth zzz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey guys I was hoping someone could explain to me how to get the miui camera on my phone by porting? I am currently I am ssx 2.2 and love miui camera so I am no noob with the this stuff so give it to me straight.


----------



## DeEDubbzz (Jun 12, 2011)

An .apk was floating around here months ago. Look deep enough and you'll find it. Try the early pages of the CM4DX thread.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

post 4.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=999343


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Even better is flash the new miui and use your favorite launcher. Best rom out there to customize the way you want it.


----------



## Sloth zzz (Jul 24, 2011)

Well I still can't get it to work? I use CWM to flash it and it shows nothing after it's done? Also yes I know I could just use MIUI and yes I am a fan of the ROM but I prefer SSX or CM4DX as of now! I want to use the MIUI camera because it uses 8mp and it is fast! Hopefully someone can explain what I am doing wrong? I have tried using root explorer to move it into system/apps and change permissions to rw-r-r but still nothing? So I have flashed, used file managers, and tried installing the .apk!!!!! Anybody else got suggestions? haha:_con:


----------



## jaydubbs (Jun 17, 2011)

Sloth zzz said:


> Well I still can't get it to work? I use CWM to flash it and it shows nothing after it's done? Also yes I know I could just use MIUI and yes I am a fan of the ROM but I prefer SSX or CM4DX as of now! I want to use the MIUI camera because it uses 8mp and it is fast! Hopefully someone can explain what I am doing wrong? I have tried using root explorer to move it into system/apps and change permissions to rw-r-r but still nothing? So I have flashed, used file managers, and tried installing the .apk!!!!! Anybody else got suggestions? haha:_con:


Ok. Here's a link to the MIUI camera apk that I always use, http://www.megaupload.com/?d=S3XZUPZJ. Download this to your sd and copy and paste it into system/apps. Rename the camera apk that's already in there to camera.apk.bak. Set the permissions on the MIUI camera like you did before, rw-r-r. I also change the owner to root-root. Now reboot and you should have the MIUI camera. If you use the 6m setting make sure to have auto focus off and focus set to infinity. This is my procedure and it works every time. Hope this helps.


----------



## SlothlyX (Oct 23, 2011)

Worked great Jaydubbs thanks!

edit- lol oops posted under new name =/ oh well haha!


----------



## .jay (Nov 5, 2011)

jaydubbs said:


> Ok. Here's a link to the MIUI camera apk that I always use, http://www.megaupload.com/?d=S3XZUPZJ. Download this to your sd and copy and paste it into system/apps. Rename the camera apk that's already in there to camera.apk.bak. Set the permissions on the MIUI camera like you did before, rw-r-r. I also change the owner to root-root. Now reboot and you should have the MIUI camera. If you use the 6m setting make sure to have auto focus off and focus set to infinity. This is my procedure and it works every time. Hope this helps.


I've been searching around trying to find this app. I used an older version of the MIUI camera on a different phone a few months ago. But this one is more recent with all the effects and tap-to-focus. This camera is great, thanks a lot for linking it.


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

this is the one I use
http://db.tt/CuMaMWRU
and I just install it as a normal apk.
then I have both cameras in my app drawer.

edit; anyone know why my links don't appear clickable when I post from the forumrunner app?


----------



## ranjan.4779 (Jul 10, 2012)

Can anyone please post MIUI Camera APK link again. I have checked and Links are not working.


----------

